# 3D Printed Radiation Shield for Meteo Stations



## Werk_AG (22 Fev 2021 às 04:48)

Tem a particularidade se poder remover facilmente o sensor de temperatura / humidade, sem  ser de desmontar o RS ou  mesmo retitálo do local onde está montado.
Muito bom para as inspeções anual de manutenção ou mesmo substituição do sensor.

































Instruções de construção pormenorizadas aqui:
https://www.meteocercal.info/forum/Thread-3D-Printed-Radiation-Shield-for-Meteo-Stations


----------

